# I will NO longer be Posting The Puppies Progress!!!



## ClaBec Maltese

They are now 6 1/2 weeks and 5 1/2 weeks. They will be leaving me before I know it. This is going to be a major picture overload so I am not going to say much. Except thank you for looking and I hope you enjoy these........

First is Patty. Her and Felix are the smallest of the bunch....
















Second is Oliver. He will be moving to the east coast in April.....
















Next is Maggie's dad's name sake Felix.....
















Next is Lina. Her pictures tonight kinda reminded me of Monster at this age......
















Next is Krystal. She is going through the ugly stage. I will get a couple more of her in a couple days after this stage...








Then we have Joey. He and Baxter will be living here in Pensacola with two sisters. I am so happy they will be remaining together.








Now is Baxter........








And last but definately not least is Dottie. I used to call her the ugly duckling because to me she was the ugliest of all the babies. But she is sure shaping up nicely. She also reminds me of our Monster.....









Thanks again for looking and enjoying in the progress of the babies with me.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

aww they are sooo cute!!


----------



## Poppy's mommy

*All of them are so adorable and lovable, I wish I could take all of them. I can't wait to have the boys home!*


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

> *All of them are so adorable and lovable, I wish I could take all of them. I can't wait to have the boys home!*[/B]


I know you cant sweetheart. But you have to remember to come by and bring the boys often!!!

















And I just do not think your mom would ever approve all them. Even with the surprise you are trying to win.


Thank you Stacy.


----------



## Lennabella

Awwwwwwwwwww - Lina is soooo adorable ... she is so pretty - he points are fantastic ..
I wonder who she takes after ??  lol


----------



## mysugarbears

They are all so beautiful. :smheat: I bet you have alot of fun with all those babies and your hands quite full.


----------



## jadey

:wub: puppy heaven! it must be so much fun at your house. they are all adorable!


----------



## HEINI

*adorable :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: , all of them. I couldn't give any one away which would mean CROWDED house 

it must be so much fun watching them grow up. although I bet it's tons of work too.

they all have their special little face and expression. wonderful little babies.
thank you for posting so many pics of them!! it an never be enough.

all the best for those little snowflakes 
*


----------



## theboyz

A hand full of happiness :wub: :wub: !!!!!

Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:


----------



## abbey

Yeah, puppies!!! :aktion033: We never tire of seeing them! :thumbsup: They are all soooo adorable!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## angel's mom

Ssoooooo cute!


----------



## MrBentleysMom

I get excited everytime you post new pictures of the pups! I never get tired of seeing them. They are all so cute! :wub:


----------



## momtoboo

AWWWW, they are so sweet & adorable. :wub: I don't think I would be able to part with any of them.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

> Awwwwwwwwwww - Lina is soooo adorable ... she is so pretty - he points are fantastic ..
> I wonder who she takes after ??  lol[/B]


Lina, your name sake takes after her mommie. Even with her personality. 


Thank you all for looking and replying. I was so afraid you all may be getting tired of the picture spamming going on with the babies. :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## dogloverx3

Is Lina EXTRA noisy Lika her namesake ?  They are all lovely Becky . Sarah


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

> Is Lina EXTRA noisy Lika her namesake ?  They are all lovely Becky . Sarah [/B]


Yep just like her namesake....... :shocked: :shocked: 

Thank you Sarah.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

I got better pictures today of the babies. These are full body shots so that y'all can get a better perspective of their sizes and looks of their coats. 

Thank you once again for looking and enjoying my babies progress. 

First is Lina...........

















Second is Patty.........

















Third is Dottie.............









The last of Jacquelynn Roses babies is Felix.........


















The first two of Zoley's babies are Joey and Baxter. They will be living with Joy and her sister here in Pensacola.....
Joey...........









Baxter............









Next is Oliver. I call him Ollie.............









And last is Krystal. She looks better tonight.....








*
Thank you once again for looking at my babies and sharing in their development!!*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Cute, cute, cute! Ugly? I think not!!


----------



## KAG

Such beautiful little baby dolls!


----------



## Poppy's mommy

*Aww, Ms. Becky can I copy the pics of Joey and Baxter? All of them are so cute.*


----------



## bellaratamaltese

i like Lina the best I think! They are all adorable though :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie

awww so cute


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

> *Aww, Ms. Becky can I copy the pics of Joey and Baxter? All of them are so cute.*[/B]


Yes sweetie I was fixing to email them to you if that will be easier. You never have to ask to copy the pics. You are always welcome. After all they are part of your family!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

> Cute, cute, cute! Ugly? I think not!![/B]


Thank you Bonnie. No Dottie is definately not ugly. I have quit calling her that I do not want to give her a complex. Plus she acts just like my granny her namesake. She is the quiet one of the bunch. 


> Such beautiful little baby dolls![/B]


Thank you so much. 


> i like Lina the best I think! They are all adorable though :wub:[/B]


You are just like me and the person that is thinking of getting her. We also like Pattie but she is so small. She is still just 3/4 lb. And we are afraid she may be in the same shoes as me with Maggie worrying herself sick over whether she will get big enough. 


> awww so cute[/B]


Thank you Jamie for looking and the sweet comment!!


----------



## Kara

Aww gosh, they are all so delightful. I want more puppies.


----------



## Poppy's mommy

*Thank you so much just got the pictures!*


----------



## kcalbat

oh puppy fever. They are SOOOOOO cute!


----------



## Lennabella

:w00t:


> Is Lina EXTRA noisy Lika her namesake ?  They are all lovely Becky . Sarah [/B]




:w00t: :smtease:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

> :w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> index.php?act=findpost&pid=513841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Lina EXTRA noisy Lika her namesake ?  They are all lovely Becky . Sarah [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :w00t: :smtease:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Lina I guess Sarah and I addressed this wrong. :brownbag: :brownbag: She is not nosey just social. :innocent: :innocent: That is why she is going to be a star someday!! :wub: :wub: 

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

They are sooooooooo cute! :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

It has been brought to my attention that a few people on here think that the reason I am posting pictures of the babies is because I am trying to sell them through SM. 

I need to make something perfectly clear. The only reason I have been posting the pictures of these babies is because there were a few people on SM that shared in their birth and I felt like most would enjoy their growth and development. 


*I AM NOT AND WILL NOT TRY TO SELL THESE OR ANY OF MY BABIES THAT ARE UP FOR ADOPTION ON THIS FORUM. *

I enjoy SM for the fellowship and friendship that I have with so many. And I know the one's that know me for who I am know that this is not the case. 

I am sorry but with this being brought to my attention I will NOT be posting their progress any further. If any of you would like to see them just PM. I will be more than happy to send the pictures through there. I update my site regularly with the babies also. So you can go there to see them.


----------



## angel's mom

:smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: 

That REALLY Pi$$e$ me off! We've been seeing babies from all the new parents. What a crock! I for one like looking at the puppies and watching their growth. 

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Lennabella

What ?????????????????? :w00t: 

No I for one enjoy seeing pics and progress of the babies. We shared in their birth, the excitement and we feel a part of their lives, just like we were for Caddies babies and also Snowy's babies. 

I wouldn't let peoples comments affect you - not once have mentioned the dogs are for sale.

Whether you post or not - if someone is interested in your dogs - they will contact you in more ways than the post (If that were the case) ...

People need to lighten up. It's just a forum about Maltese - and unless you are showing us Doberman pups - then I will tell you to stop posting on this website.

Keep in up Becky - we would love to see the babies progresss !!!


----------



## Poppy's mommy

*This makes me mad also! Who would say something like that, that is completely rude. I love seeing the babies on here and everyone elses. This makes me very angry. I am so sorry someone was rude to you. :smmadder: *


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

Ladies please do not be angry. It happens. I have had a feeling the last few times that I posted the pictures that this was happening. I have even gone as far at to PM the people and ask if they were OK. Just to find out that it is me that is the problem. So if my posting pictures of my babies causes anyone else to feel angry or uncomfortable I will not do it. 

This is an open forum and ALL should feel comfortable. And to be honest I would not feel comfortable posting the pictures any longer. 

Like I said I will be more than happy to send anyone the progress pictures. But will not post them anymore. 

Lina I do promise you one thing though. When your name sake makes her Championship I will post that picture. There is no way it can be said I am trying to sell her then. 

Hugs to you all. It will be OK.


----------



## Deborah

I just love looking at puppies. Yours are very cute. Please keep posting their progress. Some people need to learn to say something nice or keep their mouths shut!


----------



## angelsmom

That's just not right. I know I don't say much on here but darn it anyway I really enjoy seeing the pictures of the pups developement. It makes me feel angry too that something that I enjoy is not going to be so available. Its just not fair, if whoever made that comment to you had been really following their progress they would know that you are not even remotely trying to sell them here.


----------



## chloeandj

How stupid that anyone would take offense! AND how rude to tell you these things! Your puppies are adorable and it's so much fun to see them grow. Why would try to please these people? Please do keep posting puppy pics.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

> I just love looking at puppies. Yours are very cute. Please keep posting their progress. Some people need to learn to say something nice or keep their mouths shut![/B]


Deborah they did not approach me. I brought the conversation on myself. So please try to understand. They were only voicing their opinion. And how they feel. And every one of us has one. 

Please try and understand their point of view everyone.


----------



## casa verde maltese

That is so sad - I love seeing all the pictures of the puppies - Yours, Lucy Owns Me & Princess Tunie - it is fun to watch them grow from tiny, tiny to super fluffy toe chewers!

this just saddens me. I have never felt like anyone who shares their puppies progress with us was trying to sell them to us.


----------



## gatiger40

Becky,

There are always going to be a few bad apples in every bunch. I found that out about this forum a few months ago. Anyway the vast majority of people here are kind and good and know you are just sharing your joy with all of us who were with you the night the babies were born. So don't let the one or two dip sh!ts who have have nothing better to do than find fault in all of life get you down.

If you stop posting the pictures and updates the bad apples will win. We know you and what you stand for and your intentions are pure so don't worry. Some people are just miserable in life and do anything they can to try to bring everyone down to their level. Your friends here, (99.9% of SM) know you are doing what is right!!!! Stay strong, girlfriend!!!!!,


Steph


----------



## Maria71

> :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:
> 
> That REALLY Pi$$e$ me off! We've been seeing babies from all the new parents. What a crock! I for one like looking at the puppies and watching their growth.
> 
> Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!![/B]


 I agree with you...I cant believe this is going on..Becky just keep posting pics of those beautiful babies..


----------



## Nissa Fiona

I hate bad apples! Geesh, people need to keep their negative thoughts to themselves. If before you comment, you put yourself in their position and realize it may be hurtful and wouldn't want to hear it, DON'T say it! And besides, if I were looking for a maltese puppy, the first place I would look is on SM as I trust everyone on here.


----------



## harrysmom

Becky,

I can't understand how anyone would think that you were trying to sell the pups on SM!!! I will never breed a dog or raise a litter of pups, so I really enjoy looking at pics of the little ones! I'm sorry that you won't be posting anymore, and I hope that you'll reconsider. If someone feels negatively about looking at your posts, they don't have to click on them!

Debbie


----------



## ShilohsMom

I think I understand what Becky is saying here and I give her big kudos for not taking offense. It speaks volumes about her true character that she is willing to consider how this might appear. (No it wasn't me who spoke to her regarding this) She is simply saying that drawing attention to breeders puppies on a forum designed for that specific breed *could be* construed by some as advertising. I don't see it that way but can accept that some would or do see it that way. I for one enjoy all the pictures posted here and do not read into things in this way but can understand the opinions of others.


----------



## Krystal

WHAT!!!!! 

Becky, I love watching the progress of yours and everyone elses litters. It upsets me that someone would think that, you have never even mentioned that they were for sale. :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

> WHAT!!!!!
> 
> Becky, I love watching the progress of yours and everyone elses litters. It upsets me that someone would think that, you have never even mentioned that they were for sale. :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:[/B]


Krystal in all actuality I mentioned a picture being stole on Puppy Find. And that my babies were there that are available. so it can be thought of from that thread.


----------



## MissMelanie

Once again is seems someone's "opinion" is taking joy away from us.

Becky I am so sorry you won't be posting the pups photos anymore, however I understand how "opinions" over shadow joy. Sorry this happened.

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## momtoboo

> I think I understand what Becky is saying here and I give her big kudos for not taking offense. It speaks volumes about her true character that she is willing to consider how this might appear. (No it wasn't me who spoke to her regarding this) She is simply saying that drawing attention to breeders puppies on a forum designed for that specific breed *could be* construed by some as advertising. I don't see it that way but can accept that some would or do see it that way. I for one enjoy all the pictures posted here and do not read into things in this way but can understand the opinions of others.[/B]


That's the way I understood Beckys post too. I've enjoyed seeing Beckys puppies as well as everyone elses puppies & was not offended at all. I'll miss seeing them  , but I admire her sensitivity to others feelings.


----------



## bek74

Why not try to sell them on SM????, you have posted forsale ads on other forums and those forums don't have anywhere near the members list SM has.
You may find your babies their new forever home here, makes perfect sense to me.

I'm saying your posting pics JUST to sell your kids ( I an innocent), but it would make sense to see if a loving member here is interested.

I personally don't see the big deal, if you post pics and a member here sees them and can afford them, then great.






> *I AM NOT AND WILL NOT TRY TO SELL THESE OR ANY OF MY BABIES THAT ARE UP FOR ADOPTION ON THIS FORUM. *
> 
> .[/B]


----------



## bek74

> Why not try to sell them on SM????, you have posted forsale ads on other forums and those forums don't have anywhere near the members list SM has.
> You may find your babies their new forever home here, makes perfect sense to me.
> 
> I'm not saying your posting pics JUST to sell your kids ( I an innocent), but it would make sense to see if a loving member here is interested.
> 
> I personally don't see the big deal, if you post pics and a member here sees them and can afford them, then great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> index.php?act=findpost&pid=514709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I AM NOT AND WILL NOT TRY TO SELL THESE OR ANY OF MY BABIES THAT ARE UP FOR ADOPTION ON THIS FORUM. *
> 
> .[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

( I had to edit, I had " I'm saying your posting pics....................." instead of " I'm NOT saying your posting pics.....................")


----------



## hambys97

I LOVE Spoiled Maltese. But what I have found is that recently you have to be more reserved with most everything. I personally think that SUCKS! I came here because I wanted to be a part of a family that cares about maltese as much as I do. I have thoroughly enjoyed watching the birth and development of each set of babies. I find it very educational and a great source of joy for me. I see all the love that you (breeders) have for your babies, and how difficult it is to part with them. I have the utmost respect for each of you on here, and hate the thought that some could perceive you as anything but someone who loves maltese and doesn't mind taking the time to share things with us. I think that if someone is offended then they should simply not look at the threads. Most of the time (I can't remember one that wasn't) the titles state that it is about the puppies. Why make those who enjoy watching "our" babies suffer? 
I understand that you don't want to be perceived in a negative light. I also know that no matter what you do, there is always someone who is going to try to stir things for various reasons. I commend you for sharing what you have, and wish that you would reconsider your decision regarding this matter.

I know this isn't entirely related, but I for one am getting tired of everything being destroyed because it "offends" a few. What happened to majority rules? I just think that it is a sad day...I'll just stop there.


----------



## Poppy's mommy

> I LOVE Spoiled Maltese. But what I have found is that recently you have to be more reserved with most everything. I personally think that SUCKS! I came here because I wanted to be a part of a family that cares about maltese as much as I do. I have thoroughly enjoyed watching the birth and development of each set of babies. I find it very educational and a great source of joy for me. I see all the love that you (breeders) have for your babies, and how difficult it is to part with them. I have the utmost respect for each of you on here, and hate the thought that some could perceive you as anything but someone who loves maltese and doesn't mind taking the time to share things with us. I think that if someone is offended then they should simply not look at the threads. Most of the time (I can't remember one that wasn't) the titles state that it is about the puppies. Why make those who enjoy watching "our" babies suffer?
> I understand that you don't want to be perceived in a negative light. I also know that no matter what you do, there is always someone who is going to try to stir things for various reasons. I commend you for sharing what you have, and wish that you would reconsider your decision regarding this matter.
> 
> I know this isn't entirely related, but I for one am getting tired of everything being destroyed because it "offends" a few. What happened to majority rules? I just think that it is a sad day...I'll just stop there.[/B]


*I agree with you Angela I am getting tired of all the oh this offends me too. I see it like this if I find something that offends me I just don't look at it or respond to it simply as that. Ms.Becky is a wonderful person I know this for a fact and she does not want to post anymore pictures because she is really nice and does not like to hurt people, but wow if she was trying to sell them wouldnt she just come out and say it lol I for one would but she is not! Also like others have said I for one would like to get my future fur baby from breeders on here that I communicate with almost everyday and know they are sweet people. I am so angry about all of this.*


----------



## MalteseJane

Geeez what is this world coming to. It's really sad. Some people need to grow up and lighten up. And what's even more sad is that good people on this forum have left because of a minority of uptight people. If they are so easily offended, they should stay home and shut the door. I thought this forum is to learn about our dogs, how to raise them, how to care for them. What better way to do this then seeing how pups grow up from birth to adult ; isn't that teaching us something ? You cannot learn this from somebody that does not breed and sell puppies. You want breeders here to answer your questions but you don't want them to show you their puppies ????? And even if she would say that they are available to anybody who wants one, SO WHAT ? You are not obliged to buy them. People here are selling ribbons, harnesses, clothes and soon..., what's the difference ? it's also using the forum to sell their stuff ! Becky I hope you change your mind. The majority here is enjoying your pictures, don't let a minority win. And really, the only one here who has a right to be offended is Joe.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Can you at least post pictures of Felix :brownbag: :brownbag: and maybe of just Lina and maybe only Krystal since they have namesakes and since Baxter and Joey already have homes no one can accuse you of trying to sell them!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

I truly respect what you are saying as far as not wanting to show your adorable puppies, but I for one enjoyed so much just looking at all of these puppies tonight for the first time. I am sure that everyone else who has responded so far will also miss seeing them. It really is too bad that a few very opinionated people have to ruin it for you. Hopefully you will reconsider as I am sure we have all enjoyed keeping up with their progress.

Unfortunately, there are always some people who like to "stir the pot" in a very unfavorable way that cause hurt and pain to the good ones out there in this world. And, please be sure that you are a wonderful and caring person.

Snuggle's Mom


----------



## revakb2

Becky,

I love seeing the puppies progress. Please keep posting pictures.


----------



## binniebee

I love seeing the puppies, too, and hate that someone has intimidated you into not showing them on here. They are very cute and I never have taken you pictures as an advertisement. I can't imagine who would have, since most that have had litters of their own have also posted pictures of their pups.

I'm so sorry that someone has made you feel like you can't share your pictures. Feel free to share with me! I love seeing them as I am one of the many that will never have breeding Maltese so I just like looking at others'.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## cathynleo

I'll say some people like to stir the pot. Really it's a shame to stir things up like this. :huh:


----------



## jerricks

I too would love to see the progress of the puppies, I will never be around little ones, and like to see what my Kruze may have looked like before I got him, I have noticed a few mean spirited people on here, ( and I have only been here a month) I don't like drama, and tend to withdraw myself when that starts to happen, I love this site and want to continue, reading, enjoying and sharing. those persons that don't like things are probably the same ones that are offended by God, the US Flag, and the 10 Commandments, screw them, please reconsider and continue to post, and those that are offended, go somewhere else and complain!!


----------



## camfan

What the...? That's just crazy! :smmadder: :smmadder: I love seeing the pups...some people need to lighten up.


----------



## Julie718

What the heck is going on here lately??? Why are so many people getting upset about things that we usually post/talk about here????????? :angry:


----------



## cathynleo

> I too would love to see the progress of the puppies, I will never be around little ones, and like to see what my Kruze may have looked like before I got him, I have noticed a few mean spirited people on here, ( and I have only been here a month) I don't like drama, and tend to withdraw myself when that starts to happen, I love this site and want to continue, reading, enjoying and sharing. those persons that don't like things are probably the same ones that are offended by God, the US Flag, and the 10 Commandments, screw them, please reconsider and continue to post, and those that are offended, go somewhere else and complain!![/B]


I'd have to agree with you. I've seen this happen on other forums before. I think the main objective should be information and comradery and just let go of the negative.


----------



## MandyMc65

I've tried to think of something to say, but I really can't come up with words.... :blink:  

It's just sad, and I hope you will still post pics of the babies! We love to see them.

Maybe if you add a "disclaimer" it won't offend anyone: "These pictures are being posted to show the progress of the puppies. They are NOT for sale, <strike>as I wouldn't want to offend anyone</strike>"


----------



## wolfieinthehouse

Oh fiddle!

Most of us didn't adopt our fluffs until they were about 4 months old.

You rarely SEE little tiny ones unless you know someone with a litter to peek at.

I will miss seeing the itsy bitsy ones develope.


----------



## MrBentleysMom

I also enjoy seeing the pics of your babies. I think that it would be a shame if we couldnt continue to see them. However, I will respect your wishes whatever you chose to do. Sorry you are having a hard time.


----------



## msmagnolia

Becky, I'm sorry you won't be posting photos anymore. Why don't you discuss this with Joe? If he doesn't have a problem then keep on posting. He is the owner of the site and the only one to set policy........Evidently I've haven't been on often enough. I feel like I must be missing something that has been going on.


----------



## abbey

Well, that's a real shame!  I, for one, love seeing the puppies. That's one of the reasons I've been spending alot of time on the Yorkietalk forum lately. :smilie_daumenpos: They have a Nursery section & they post pictures even as soon as the pups are born. Too cute! :wub: I've actually been spending more time there than here lately, even though my next pup is gonna be another maltese someday. They also have a place where people can advertise them for sale, which to me is great...keeps people from buying from the puppymills. But with everyone else you have to check them out & communicate but at least it gets people in touch with each other. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa

I think I just melted!! They are ADORABLE!


----------



## 3Maltmom

> I feel like I must be missing something that has been going on.[/B]



Well then, this calls for another glass of your yummy wine


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=514947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I must be missing something that has been going on.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then, this calls for another glass of your yummy wine
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Thanks Deb I needed that. I can always depend on you to bring light to a sad subject!!

But I have a question. Can I have a glass of that yummy wine????????

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## BrookeB676

Aww man, I just LOVE looking at pictures (all pics, including the growth of the puppies). It makes my day everyday to see everyone's beautiful maltese babies. One of the main reasons I log on so often is for picture posts. I certainly hope this doesn't deter everyone from posting pictures!! I LOVE pics.


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa

Wow, I'm a little slow. I just realized what this has turned into. (tried to edit my other post but it wouldn't work?)

I am sorry you won't be posting anymore pictures of these adorable babies.  I was looking forward to more. I really think people need to lighten up. I don't understand how posting pictures of puppies when you clearly state you are showing their progress is trying to sell them.


----------



## LitGal

I'll miss the pups' pictures too. I think the suggestion of clearing it with Joe might be a good one. So is the suggestion for another glass of wine. Really, we need a smiley with a wine glass. :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=514952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I must be missing something that has been going on.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then, this calls for another glass of your yummy wine
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Thanks Deb I needed that. I can always depend on you to bring light to a sad subject!!
> 
> But I have a question. Can I have a glass of that yummy wine????????
> 
> :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Yep, you can have an entire bottle B)


----------



## Ladysmom

> Becky, I'm sorry you won't be posting photos anymore. Why don't you discuss this with Joe? If he doesn't have a problem then keep on posting. He is the owner of the site and the only one to set policy........Evidently I've haven't been on often enough. I feel like I must be missing something that has been going on.[/B]


I agree. Joe doesn't allow the sale of live animals here on SM so if he doesn't feel your threads violate the rules, that should be the last word.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

It never crossed my mind you were posting to use as 'for sale' ... just sharing the babies progress. I believe you do love your babies and from what I've read ( I personally know squat about the birthing or raising little puppies) you've put a lot into learning about the process and wanting to comit to 'standard'. From what I've read, others who know more than I, for sure, have followed your journey and haven't seen critisim of your 'methods" or your 'motives". 
I enjoyed seeing them as I did the others including Snowy's..... I love looking at puppies. I happen to feel that being an active member allows "priviledge" in this matter. It's not like a stranger popping in and "pushing" their pups. 
I also have found the members here to be a rather intelligent group...I don't imagine anyone being 'swayed' into buying a puppy simply by seeing the photos. 
However you should do as you feel comfortable doing.


----------



## coco

> I think I understand what Becky is saying here and I give her big kudos for not taking offense. It speaks volumes about her true character that she is willing to consider how this might appear. (No it wasn't me who spoke to her regarding this) She is simply saying that drawing attention to breeders puppies on a forum designed for that specific breed *could be* construed by some as advertising. I don't see it that way but can accept that some would or do see it that way. I for one enjoy all the pictures posted here and do not read into things in this way but can understand the opinions of others.[/B]


First let me say that Becky did PM me saying she was concerned because she hadn't seen me posting, but I never mentioned a word about her pups. Just want to make that clear up front. But, it seems to me that several people here have missed part of what Becky has said. She said SHE contacted whomever these people are. I've not seen one person tell her not to post her pups here. Several of you are jumping all over these people for being so rude, mean, and whatever other adjectives you've used to describe these people you assume are guilty of whatever was said to Becky in private. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that when one is showing puppies on this forum and have a website as a "breeder" under their signature that those puppies are either for sale, sold or going to be for sale. That, I suppose, does make it a form of advertising.

Since none of us was privy to the private conversations which took place, maybe everyone should stop, go back, reread what Becky said. She said she was not offended and that she understood what these people were saying. I just think it is terrible not to take into consideration that you haven't heard both sides of a story and are jumping all over someone who may very well be a good member of this forum and a friend to many of you. Personally, I think the better way to have handled this is if Becky really felt she shouldn't post more pics of the pups to have just not post more. That would have saved many people from getting all upset.


----------



## Morkie4

I think the "masses" have spoken and understand and appreciate that Becky is not trying to sell her pups on this forum..........I think, too, that we have all enjoyed the pictures and watching the vids of her little ones grow!!!! THANK YOU FOR THAT BECKY!

Please keep me in mind when you have new pictures if you chose not to continue posting pictures on this forum..............you have my email. I WANT TO SEE THEM GROW AND PLAY AND HEAR ALL ABOUT THEM!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Poppy's mommy

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=514742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I understand what Becky is saying here and I give her big kudos for not taking offense. It speaks volumes about her true character that she is willing to consider how this might appear. (No it wasn't me who spoke to her regarding this) She is simply saying that drawing attention to breeders puppies on a forum designed for that specific breed *could be* construed by some as advertising. I don't see it that way but can accept that some would or do see it that way. I for one enjoy all the pictures posted here and do not read into things in this way but can understand the opinions of others.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First let me say that Becky did PM me saying she was concerned because she hadn't seen me posting, but I never mentioned a word about her pups. Just want to make that clear up front. But, it seems to me that several people here have missed part of what Becky has said. She said SHE contacted whomever these people are. I've not seen one person tell her not to post her pups here. Several of you are jumping all over these people for being so rude, mean, and whatever other adjectives you've used to describe these people you assume are guilty of whatever was said to Becky in private. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that when one is showing puppies on this forum and have a website as a "breeder" under their signature that those puppies are either for sale, sold or going to be for sale. That, I suppose, does make it a form of advertising.
> 
> Since none of us was privy to the private conversations which took place, maybe everyone should stop, go back, reread what Becky said. She said she was not offended and that she understood what these people were saying. I just think it is terrible not to take into consideration that you haven't heard both sides of a story and are jumping all over someone who may very well be a good member of this forum and a friend to many of you. Personally, I think the better way to have handled this is if Becky really felt she shouldn't post more pics of the pups to have just not post more. That would have saved many people from getting all upset.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

*I understand what you are saying and I read clearly what was stated but I wonder do people on here have problems with the other breeders who show their dogs from time to time, L ike i said I think it is rude that is my opinion just like the people who Ms Becky asked gave their opinion. I see nothing wrong in posting pictures of her puppies. Like someone else mentioned maybe she should put not for sale and this would not be up for discussion. But regradless this is a forum of people and everyone has their ownn opinions . Ms. Becky if you are debating on the decision still make it based on what you feel. A lot of people on here dont respond to my posts but do I care nope, I will still post till my heart's content!*


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=514742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I understand what Becky is saying here and I give her big kudos for not taking offense. It speaks volumes about her true character that she is willing to consider how this might appear. (No it wasn't me who spoke to her regarding this) She is simply saying that drawing attention to breeders puppies on a forum designed for that specific breed *could be* construed by some as advertising. I don't see it that way but can accept that some would or do see it that way. I for one enjoy all the pictures posted here and do not read into things in this way but can understand the opinions of others.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First let me say that Becky did PM me saying she was concerned because she hadn't seen me posting, but I never mentioned a word about her pups. Just want to make that clear up front. But, it seems to me that several people here have missed part of what Becky has said. She said SHE contacted whomever these people are. I've not seen one person tell her not to post her pups here. Several of you are jumping all over these people for being so rude, mean, and whatever other adjectives you've used to describe these people you assume are guilty of whatever was said to Becky in private. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that when one is showing puppies on this forum and have a website as a "breeder" under their signature that those puppies are either for sale, sold or going to be for sale. That, I suppose, does make it a form of advertising.
> 
> Since none of us was privy to the private conversations which took place, maybe everyone should stop, go back, reread what Becky said. She said she was not offended and that she understood what these people were saying. I just think it is terrible not to take into consideration that you haven't heard both sides of a story and are jumping all over someone who may very well be a good member of this forum and a friend to many of you. Personally, I think the better way to have handled this is if Becky really felt she shouldn't post more pics of the pups to have just not post more. That would have saved many people from getting all upset.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I agree with you Mary Ann. I was hurt and am still hurt that people would feel this way. But being that they do I will not post the puppies pictures anymore out of respect for them. 

I do need to address a couple of things you said though. Yes I do have my site listed in my siggy. I have removed it in the past and have had several people come to me asking for it because I do not only have my dogs on there I also have a lot of useful information pertaining to the Maltese Breed in general. 

About me just "not" posting pictures anymore. Well think about it. I have been posting these two litters pictures at least once and a lot of times twice a week. I felt it was only fair to those that have enjoyed seeing the babies to tell them why the pictures would no longer be posted. If I was wrong for that, I apologize. But truly do not feel as though I was.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=514972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I understand what Becky is saying here and I give her big kudos for not taking offense. It speaks volumes about her true character that she is willing to consider how this might appear. (No it wasn't me who spoke to her regarding this) She is simply saying that drawing attention to breeders puppies on a forum designed for that specific breed *could be* construed by some as advertising. I don't see it that way but can accept that some would or do see it that way. I for one enjoy all the pictures posted here and do not read into things in this way but can understand the opinions of others.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First let me say that Becky did PM me saying she was concerned because she hadn't seen me posting, but I never mentioned a word about her pups. Just want to make that clear up front. But, it seems to me that several people here have missed part of what Becky has said. She said SHE contacted whomever these people are. I've not seen one person tell her not to post her pups here. Several of you are jumping all over these people for being so rude, mean, and whatever other adjectives you've used to describe these people you assume are guilty of whatever was said to Becky in private. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that when one is showing puppies on this forum and have a website as a "breeder" under their signature that those puppies are either for sale, sold or going to be for sale. That, I suppose, does make it a form of advertising.
> 
> Since none of us was privy to the private conversations which took place, maybe everyone should stop, go back, reread what Becky said. She said she was not offended and that she understood what these people were saying. I just think it is terrible not to take into consideration that you haven't heard both sides of a story and are jumping all over someone who may very well be a good member of this forum and a friend to many of you. Personally, I think the better way to have handled this is if Becky really felt she shouldn't post more pics of the pups to have just not post more. That would have saved many people from getting all upset.
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I understand what you are saying and I read clearly what was stated but I wonder do people on here have problems with the other breeders who show their dogs from time to time, L ike i said I think it is rude that is my opinion just like the people who Ms Becky asked gave their opinion. I see nothing wrong in posting pictures of her puppies. Like someone else mentioned maybe she should put not for sale and this would not be up for discussion. But regradless this is a forum of people and everyone has their ownn opinions . Ms. Becky if you are debating on the decision still make it based on what you feel. A lot of people on here dont respond to my posts but do I care nope, I will still post till my heart's content!*
> [/B]
Click to expand...

You post away. I told you that you would not be the quiet girl for long.. :wub: :wub:


----------



## charmypoo

It's always a couple people who think they know what is best that ruin it for others. I don't know who determines what breeders can be posted about while others can not. I don't know who determines why some puppy photos can be posted but not others. I don't mind rules as long as they are consistently applied.


----------



## Andrea&Luci

Wow I am so sorry that you won't be posting pictures of the babies!! They are so adorable! :wub: :wub:


----------



## coco

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=514972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I understand what Becky is saying here and I give her big kudos for not taking offense. It speaks volumes about her true character that she is willing to consider how this might appear. (No it wasn't me who spoke to her regarding this) She is simply saying that drawing attention to breeders puppies on a forum designed for that specific breed *could be* construed by some as advertising. I don't see it that way but can accept that some would or do see it that way. I for one enjoy all the pictures posted here and do not read into things in this way but can understand the opinions of others.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First let me say that Becky did PM me saying she was concerned because she hadn't seen me posting, but I never mentioned a word about her pups. Just want to make that clear up front. But, it seems to me that several people here have missed part of what Becky has said. She said SHE contacted whomever these people are. I've not seen one person tell her not to post her pups here. Several of you are jumping all over these people for being so rude, mean, and whatever other adjectives you've used to describe these people you assume are guilty of whatever was said to Becky in private. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that when one is showing puppies on this forum and have a website as a "breeder" under their signature that those puppies are either for sale, sold or going to be for sale. That, I suppose, does make it a form of advertising.
> 
> Since none of us was privy to the private conversations which took place, maybe everyone should stop, go back, reread what Becky said. She said she was not offended and that she understood what these people were saying. I just think it is terrible not to take into consideration that you haven't heard both sides of a story and are jumping all over someone who may very well be a good member of this forum and a friend to many of you. Personally, I think the better way to have handled this is if Becky really felt she shouldn't post more pics of the pups to have just not post more. That would have saved many people from getting all upset.
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you Mary Ann. I was hurt and am still hurt that people would feel this way. But being that they do I will not post the puppies pictures anymore out of respect for them.
> 
> I do need to address a couple of things you said though. Yes I do have my site listed in my siggy. I have removed it in the past and have had several people come to me asking for it because I do not only have my dogs on there I also have a lot of useful information pertaining to the Maltese Breed in general.
> 
> About me just "not" posting pictures anymore. Well think about it. I have been posting these two litters pictures at least once and a lot of times twice a week. I felt it was only fair to those that have enjoyed seeing the babies to tell them why the pictures would no longer be posted. If I was wrong for that, I apologize. But truly do not feel as though I was.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

This is my last word on this conversation, Becky, but since you have addressed my post, I'd like to know this. Your post has created quite an uproar on here tonight. Please clear this up for me and for others here. I truly would like to know. Did anyone tell you not to post pictures of your pups on this forum? I only ask this because it seems that most of the people here feel that is what was said. Just curious.


----------



## nikkivong

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=514742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I understand what Becky is saying here and I give her big kudos for not taking offense. It speaks volumes about her true character that she is willing to consider how this might appear. (No it wasn't me who spoke to her regarding this) She is simply saying that drawing attention to breeders puppies on a forum designed for that specific breed *could be* construed by some as advertising. I don't see it that way but can accept that some would or do see it that way. I for one enjoy all the pictures posted here and do not read into things in this way but can understand the opinions of others.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First let me say that Becky did PM me saying she was concerned because she hadn't seen me posting, but I never mentioned a word about her pups. Just want to make that clear up front. But, it seems to me that several people here have missed part of what Becky has said. She said SHE contacted whomever these people are. I've not seen one person tell her not to post her pups here. Several of you are jumping all over these people for being so rude, mean, and whatever other adjectives you've used to describe these people you assume are guilty of whatever was said to Becky in private. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that when one is showing puppies on this forum and have a website as a "breeder" under their signature that those puppies are either for sale, sold or going to be for sale. That, I suppose, does make it a form of advertising.
> 
> Since none of us was privy to the private conversations which took place, maybe everyone should stop, go back, reread what Becky said. She said she was not offended and that she understood what these people were saying. I just think it is terrible not to take into consideration that you haven't heard both sides of a story and are jumping all over someone who may very well be a good member of this forum and a friend to many of you. Personally, I think the better way to have handled this is if Becky really felt she shouldn't post more pics of the pups to have just not post more. That would have saved many people from getting all upset.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

mary ann,

thank you for being the neutral party in this. i am in total agreement with you. 

And since Becky has made up her mind to not post, i think we should all just drop this.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=514947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becky, I'm sorry you won't be posting photos anymore. Why don't you discuss this with Joe? If he doesn't have a problem then keep on posting. He is the owner of the site and the only one to set policy........Evidently I've haven't been on often enough. I feel like I must be missing something that has been going on.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Joe doesn't allow the sale of live animals here on SM so if he doesn't feel your threads violate the rules, that should be the last word.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I've enjoyed watching your litters grow. It must be very time consuming to post all the pictures that you do. I don't think people should get so upset if you decide to not show puppies. It would be your decision. It might be fun to put a disclaimer of sorts on your sig.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=514998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(ShilohsMom @ Jan 29 2008, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=514742
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>I think I understand what Becky is saying here and I give her big kudos for not taking offense. It speaks volumes about her true character that she is willing to consider how this might appear. (No it wasn't me who spoke to her regarding this) She is simply saying that drawing attention to breeders puppies on a forum designed for that specific breed *could be* construed by some as advertising. I don't see it that way but can accept that some would or do see it that way. I for one enjoy all the pictures posted here and do not read into things in this way but can understand the opinions of others.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First let me say that Becky did PM me saying she was concerned because she hadn't seen me posting, but I never mentioned a word about her pups. Just want to make that clear up front. But, it seems to me that several people here have missed part of what Becky has said. She said SHE contacted whomever these people are. I've not seen one person tell her not to post her pups here. Several of you are jumping all over these people for being so rude, mean, and whatever other adjectives you've used to describe these people you assume are guilty of whatever was said to Becky in private. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that when one is showing puppies on this forum and have a website as a "breeder" under their signature that those puppies are either for sale, sold or going to be for sale. That, I suppose, does make it a form of advertising.
> 
> Since none of us was privy to the private conversations which took place, maybe everyone should stop, go back, reread what Becky said. She said she was not offended and that she understood what these people were saying. I just think it is terrible not to take into consideration that you haven't heard both sides of a story and are jumping all over someone who may very well be a good member of this forum and a friend to many of you. Personally, I think the better way to have handled this is if Becky really felt she shouldn't post more pics of the pups to have just not post more. That would have saved many people from getting all upset.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I agree with you Mary Ann. I was hurt and am still hurt that people would feel this way. But being that they do I will not post the puppies pictures anymore out of respect for them. 

I do need to address a couple of things you said though. Yes I do have my site listed in my siggy. I have removed it in the past and have had several people come to me asking for it because I do not only have my dogs on there I also have a lot of useful information pertaining to the Maltese Breed in general. 

About me just "not" posting pictures anymore. Well think about it. I have been posting these two litters pictures at least once and a lot of times twice a week. I felt it was only fair to those that have enjoyed seeing the babies to tell them why the pictures would no longer be posted. If I was wrong for that, I apologize. But truly do not feel as though I was.
[/B][/QUOTE]

This is my last word on this conversation, Becky, but since you have addressed my post, I'd like to know this. Your post has created quite an uproar on here tonight. Please clear this up for me and for others here. I truly would like to know. Did anyone tell you not to post pictures of your pups on this forum? I only ask this because it seems that most of the people here feel that is what was said. Just curious.
[/B][/QUOTE]
No Mary Ann they did not. And I have not claimed that they did. What I stated was the fact that there are few on here that feel I am trying to sell my puppies through the pictures. And I have said that more than once. I have also asked for no one to be angry to try to understand that we all have feelings and that I will not do anything to purposely cause anyone to feel uncomfortable on this forum or any forum.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=514998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(ShilohsMom @ Jan 29 2008, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=514742
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>I think I understand what Becky is saying here and I give her big kudos for not taking offense. It speaks volumes about her true character that she is willing to consider how this might appear. (No it wasn't me who spoke to her regarding this) She is simply saying that drawing attention to breeders puppies on a forum designed for that specific breed *could be* construed by some as advertising. I don't see it that way but can accept that some would or do see it that way. I for one enjoy all the pictures posted here and do not read into things in this way but can understand the opinions of others.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First let me say that Becky did PM me saying she was concerned because she hadn't seen me posting, but I never mentioned a word about her pups. Just want to make that clear up front. But, it seems to me that several people here have missed part of what Becky has said. She said SHE contacted whomever these people are. I've not seen one person tell her not to post her pups here. Several of you are jumping all over these people for being so rude, mean, and whatever other adjectives you've used to describe these people you assume are guilty of whatever was said to Becky in private. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that when one is showing puppies on this forum and have a website as a "breeder" under their signature that those puppies are either for sale, sold or going to be for sale. That, I suppose, does make it a form of advertising.
> 
> Since none of us was privy to the private conversations which took place, maybe everyone should stop, go back, reread what Becky said. She said she was not offended and that she understood what these people were saying. I just think it is terrible not to take into consideration that you haven't heard both sides of a story and are jumping all over someone who may very well be a good member of this forum and a friend to many of you. Personally, I think the better way to have handled this is if Becky really felt she shouldn't post more pics of the pups to have just not post more. That would have saved many people from getting all upset.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I agree with you Mary Ann. I was hurt and am still hurt that people would feel this way. But being that they do I will not post the puppies pictures anymore out of respect for them. 

I do need to address a couple of things you said though. Yes I do have my site listed in my siggy. I have removed it in the past and have had several people come to me asking for it because I do not only have my dogs on there I also have a lot of useful information pertaining to the Maltese Breed in general. 

About me just "not" posting pictures anymore. Well think about it. I have been posting these two litters pictures at least once and a lot of times twice a week. I felt it was only fair to those that have enjoyed seeing the babies to tell them why the pictures would no longer be posted. If I was wrong for that, I apologize. But truly do not feel as though I was.
[/B][/QUOTE]

This is my last word on this conversation, Becky, but since you have addressed my post, I'd like to know this. Your post has created quite an uproar on here tonight. Please clear this up for me and for others here. I truly would like to know. Did anyone tell you not to post pictures of your pups on this forum? I only ask this because it seems that most of the people here feel that is what was said. Just curious.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think it makes a difference since she obviously doesn't feel comfortable about posting pics any longer. Which is a shame for those of us who enjoyed it. So maybe this topic should be dropped.


----------



## Poppy's mommy

*Wow there are really some mean people on this forum that is all I have to say. Ms.Becky please continue to send me pictures not only of Joey and Baxter but all of them. You are a great person and please do not let others hurt your feelings, I am senstive myself but don't let that happen. :grouphug: *


----------



## nikkivong

> *Wow there are really some mean people on this forum that is all I have to say. Ms.Becky please continue to send me pictures not only of Joey and Baxter but all of them. You are a great person and please do not let others hurt your feelings, I am senstive myself but don't let that happen. :grouphug: *[/B]


how is voicing an opinion mean? i'm sorry, but this thread has gotten ridiculous.


----------



## Poppy's mommy

*That is just my opinion not voicing it at you directly.*


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

I agree this is getting a bit out of hand. I NEVER intended it. I have PM"d Joe to have him look it over. Maybe he will feel as though it needs to be closed. 


OK Now it time for Deb or someone to jump in here with some of their corny jokes. PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Again I want to say that I am sorry everyone involved.


----------



## Poppy's mommy

*Let's all have some hot chocolate and marshmallows lol!*


----------



## BrookeB676

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=515009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Coco @ Jan 29 2008, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=514972
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> I think I understand what Becky is saying here and I give her big kudos for not taking offense. It speaks volumes about her true character that she is willing to consider how this might appear. (No it wasn't me who spoke to her regarding this) She is simply saying that drawing attention to breeders puppies on a forum designed for that specific breed *could be* construed by some as advertising. I don't see it that way but can accept that some would or do see it that way. I for one enjoy all the pictures posted here and do not read into things in this way but can understand the opinions of others.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First let me say that Becky did PM me saying she was concerned because she hadn't seen me posting, but I never mentioned a word about her pups. Just want to make that clear up front. But, it seems to me that several people here have missed part of what Becky has said. She said SHE contacted whomever these people are. I've not seen one person tell her not to post her pups here. Several of you are jumping all over these people for being so rude, mean, and whatever other adjectives you've used to describe these people you assume are guilty of whatever was said to Becky in private. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that when one is showing puppies on this forum and have a website as a "breeder" under their signature that those puppies are either for sale, sold or going to be for sale. That, I suppose, does make it a form of advertising.
> 
> Since none of us was privy to the private conversations which took place, maybe everyone should stop, go back, reread what Becky said. She said she was not offended and that she understood what these people were saying. I just think it is terrible not to take into consideration that you haven't heard both sides of a story and are jumping all over someone who may very well be a good member of this forum and a friend to many of you. Personally, I think the better way to have handled this is if Becky really felt she shouldn't post more pics of the pups to have just not post more. That would have saved many people from getting all upset.
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you Mary Ann. I was hurt and am still hurt that people would feel this way. But being that they do I will not post the puppies pictures anymore out of respect for them.
> 
> I do need to address a couple of things you said though. Yes I do have my site listed in my siggy. I have removed it in the past and have had several people come to me asking for it because I do not only have my dogs on there I also have a lot of useful information pertaining to the Maltese Breed in general.
> 
> About me just "not" posting pictures anymore. Well think about it. I have been posting these two litters pictures at least once and a lot of times twice a week. I felt it was only fair to those that have enjoyed seeing the babies to tell them why the pictures would no longer be posted. If I was wrong for that, I apologize. But truly do not feel as though I was.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

This is my last word on this conversation, Becky, but since you have addressed my post, I'd like to know this. Your post has created quite an uproar on here tonight. Please clear this up for me and for others here. I truly would like to know. Did anyone tell you not to post pictures of your pups on this forum? I only ask this because it seems that most of the people here feel that is what was said. Just curious.
[/B][/QUOTE]
No Mary Ann they did not. And I have not claimed that they did. What I stated was the fact that there are few on here that feel I am trying to sell my puppies through the pictures. And I have said that more than once. I have also asked for no one to be angry to try to understand that we all have feelings and that I will not do anything to purposely cause anyone to feel uncomfortable on this forum or any forum.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Are you positive people feel this way? I wouldn't assume that (although I am guessing someone might have mentioned it to you), but everyone posts pictures of their babies and you are a maltese lover like all of us. You just have more maltese to share  I certainly hope you will post pictures of what is going on in your fur family at home regularly, after all, sharing our "families" is a part of this community. I LOVE seeing pictures of Stacy and Andrea's pups, just as I do yours. Especially since those who happen to be breeders have some beautiful dogs.


----------



## lillady

I'll just say-why don't we all just take a deep breath and go look at some different posts-this one has run it's course-I love all ya'll! :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

> I'll just say-why don't we all just take a deep breath and go look at some different posts-this one has run it's course-I love all ya'll! :grouphug:[/B]


And you are from up north. I love Y'all too.. LOLOL


----------



## lillady

Ha-Ha! Well-I was born in GA and my mom lived there most of her life-so I love saying ya'll (Ya'll come back now-ya hear?) :HistericalSmiley: How Ya'll doin' Oh, and My favorite my grandma used to say-Give me some sugar! :wub: :wub: I miss her!


----------



## MalteseJane

> there are few on here that feel I am trying to sell my puppies through the pictures.[/B]


You right in a way, they don't say it but they are thinking it. Isn't it the same ? And because THEY feel uncomfortable we are punished and have to forgo your pictures. Well, I for one, feel uncomfortable because of them. I hope THEY also feel uncomfortable when breeders websites are given out when somebody asks where they can find a pup. And I hope THEY feel uncomfortable when it is mentioned that such and such a breeder has a retired dog for sale. Isn't that advertising ? I am not angry. I am just making statements.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

> Ha-Ha! Well-I was born in GA and my mom lived there most of her life-so I love saying ya'll (Ya'll come back now-ya hear?) :HistericalSmiley: How Ya'll doin' Oh, and My favorite my grandma used to say-Give me some sugar! :wub: :wub: I miss her![/B]


Dont you mean "gimme some sugar"? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lillady

Crap-busted :HistericalSmiley: I've been away from it too long :brownbag:


----------



## 3Maltmom

When she sat down, her friend said, "Hurry up, it's starting to rain and the top's down!"</span>


</span>


----------



## 3Maltmom

A man was invited for dinner at a friend's house. Every time the host needed something, he preceded his request to his wife by calling her "My Love", "Darling", "Sweetheart", etc., etc. His friend looked at him and said, "That's really nice after all of these years you've been married to keep saying those little pet names." The host said, "Well, honestly, I've forgotten her name."


----------



## gibbert

I just wandered into this thread 'cos i heard there was a blonde with her top down. :blush: 



> When she sat down, her friend said, "Hurry up, it's starting to rain and the top's down!"</span></span>[/B]


----------



## 3Maltmom

> I just wandered into this thread 'cos i heard there was a blonde with her top down. :blush:[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Here's a yukky man joke you'll like:

What's the difference between a man and Bigfoot? 
One is covered with matted hair and smells awful. The other has big feet. :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## TheButtercup

> QUOTE





> there are few on here that feel I am trying to sell my puppies through the pictures.[/B]


You right in a way, they don't say it but they are thinking it. Isn't it the same ? And because THEY feel uncomfortable we are punished and have to forgo your pictures. Well, I for one, feel uncomfortable because of them. I hope THEY also feel uncomfortable when breeders websites are given out when somebody asks where they can find a pup. And I hope THEY feel uncomfortable when it is mentioned that such and such a breeder has a retired dog for sale. Isn't that advertising ? I am not angry. I am just making statements.
[/B][/QUOTE]
and i hope that They are equally offended when i mention i'm broke and They interpret it to be "ann marie is looking for a handout..." :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

> I just wandered into this thread 'cos i heard there was a blonde with her top down. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> index.php?act=findpost&pid=515078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When she sat down, her friend said, "Hurry up, it's starting to rain and the top's down!"</span></span>[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Heidi that sounds like something my daughter would say., Thanks ladies !!!!!!

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:  I love the blonde joke! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=515065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>there are few on here that feel I am trying to sell my puppies through the pictures.[/B]
Click to expand...

You right in a way, they don't say it but they are thinking it. Isn't it the same ? And because THEY feel uncomfortable we are punished and have to forgo your pictures. Well, I for one, feel uncomfortable because of them. I hope THEY also feel uncomfortable when breeders websites are given out when somebody asks where they can find a pup. And I hope THEY feel uncomfortable when it is mentioned that such and such a breeder has a retired dog for sale. Isn't that advertising ? I am not angry. I am just making statements.
[/B][/QUOTE]
and i hope that They are equally offended when i mention i'm broke and They interpret it to be "ann marie is looking for a handout..." :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=515081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wandered into this thread 'cos i heard there was a blonde with her top down. :blush:[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Here's a yukky man joke you'll like:
> 
> What's the difference between a man and Bigfoot?
> One is covered with matted hair and smells awful. The other has big feet. :smrofl: :smrofl:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

That is so gross. But I do recall when I was a teenage dating a guy that when he took his shirt off at the beach I was ready too leave. :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## 3Maltmom

Okay, one more!!! This one cracks me up :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

What's the difference between a man and a cow? 
One brain cell that prevents them from shitting all over the place!


----------



## cathynleo

personal opinions should never have been posted in the first place or this never would have happened. Lesson learned............pity parties don't work.


----------



## bek74

> pity parties don't work.[/B]



I agree :thumbsup:


----------



## bek74

> When she sat down, her friend said, "Hurry up, it's starting to rain and the top's down!"
> 
> 
> [/size][/font][/B]



Love it :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MySugarBaby

I haven't been on SM for a couple of days so I missed this thread.

Although no one told Becky that they thought by posting pictures she was advertising, it still saddens me that anyone would think this. And I am quite sad that we will no longer get to enjoy the pictures because of this.


----------



## mysugarbears

I love seeing all of the pictures of all of the babies progress from Stacy, Andrea and Peg and Steves babies. I hope that we will be able to continue to see pictures of the progress of Becky's babies actually all of the babies.


----------



## I found nemo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=515141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pity parties don't work.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree :thumbsup:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I agree also  :biggrin:


----------



## MrBentleysMom

> Ha-Ha! Well-I was born in GA and my mom lived there most of her life-so I love saying ya'll (Ya'll come back now-ya hear?) :HistericalSmiley: How Ya'll doin' Oh, and My favorite my grandma used to say-Give me some sugar! :wub: :wub: I miss her![/B]



Gena, 

That is so cute....being from a "ya'll" state, I hear "give me some sugar" alot. For those of you who dont know..."give me some sugar" = give me some kisses!


----------



## Max & Rocky

> Okay, one more!!! This one cracks me up :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> What's the difference between a man and a cow?
> One brain cell that prevents them from shitting all over the place![/B]



Ok... can you explain this one to me... :brownbag:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=515141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pity parties don't work.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree :thumbsup:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 Do you come here just to stir up trouble these days Bek??? Sure seems like it!

:smmadder: This wasn't a pity party it was just Becky informing us of what was going on. I for one agree that it has got a wee bit out of hand. But maybe by complaining about her starting a pity party you are in return starting your own pity parties. HOW IMMATURE ARE YOU NOW!!! :smpullhair:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=515094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, one more!!! This one cracks me up :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> What's the difference between a man and a cow?
> One brain cell that prevents them from shitting all over the place![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok... can you explain this one to me... :brownbag:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Now Steve I am the only one that can be confused today. :w00t: :w00t:
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## I found nemo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=515145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pity parties don't work.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree :thumbsup:
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you come here just to stir up trouble these days Bek??? Sure seems like it!
> 
> :smmadder: This wasn't a pity party it was just Becky informing us of what was going on. I for one agree that it has got a wee bit out of hand. But maybe by complaining about her starting a pity party you are in return starting your own pity parties. HOW IMMATURE ARE YOU NOW!!! :smpullhair:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

BEK is the last person who wants people to feel bad for her, this was uncalled for Susan :shocked: 
and I think you should ask her what she means by her post instead of assuming first.
Bek has had a very hard year  
ANDREA


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=515363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(cathynleo @ Jan 30 2008, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=515141
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>pity parties don't work.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree :thumbsup:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 Do you come here just to stir up trouble these days Bek??? Sure seems like it!

:smmadder: This wasn't a pity party it was just Becky informing us of what was going on. I for one agree that it has got a wee bit out of hand. But maybe by complaining about her starting a pity party you are in return starting your own pity parties. HOW IMMATURE ARE YOU NOW!!! :smpullhair: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
BEK is the last person who wants people to feel bad for her, this was uncalled for Susan :shocked: 
and I think you should ask her what she means by her post instead of assuming first.
Bek has had a very hard year  
ANDREA
[/B][/QUOTE]

Uncalled for??? Are you for real? It was uncalled for Bek to agree that this Becky was having a pity party. Thats whats uncalled for!!! I don't care what she means. Becky is a wonderful person, a great friend to talk to, a good honest breeder, and she posted a thread here and was attacked by Cathy, Bek, and yourself callilng this a pity party. Ok so maybe Bek has a very hard year but why she would attack Becky by agreeing that this is a pity party is beyond me. If you ask me I think Cathy, Bek, and yourself have something against Becky. I don't know why and one would as she is admired around here. I am not responding to anymore people who don't have anything nice to say! This is a Maltese forum ladies not some where you come to ruin someones day by saying they are throwing themselves a pity party. HOW RUDE


----------



## I found nemo

ATTACKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I didnt attack anyone I simply agreed with Bek thats all. I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST BECKY or anyone else, I could give a flying **** LESS and like you said this is a forum and I simply replied.
:biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=515094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, one more!!! This one cracks me up :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> What's the difference between a man and a cow?
> One brain cell that prevents them from shitting all over the place![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok... can you explain this one to me... :brownbag:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

So Steve...have you figured this one out yet?? :HistericalSmiley:

Oh and Deb...how's sweet Lulu doing? I forget when she gets those stiches out.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=515359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, one more!!! This one cracks me up :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> What's the difference between a man and a cow?
> One brain cell that prevents them from shitting all over the place![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok... can you explain this one to me... :brownbag:
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Steve...have you figured this one out yet?? :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Oh and Deb...how's sweet Lulu doing? I forget when she gets those stiches out.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Hey Crystal ~

Lulu has had her stiches out. She looks great, and is healing nicely :aktion033: 

We have another appointment this Saturday. We have a plan. Lulu should be fine. :wub: 

Oh, and Steve may never figure it out. Not if he only has one more brain cell than a cow :HistericalSmiley: 

Wow!!! Now I'm really running for cover :shocked:


----------



## 3Maltmom

So there's these 2 muffins in an oven. 

They're both sitting, just chilling and getting baked. 

And one of them yells "Gosh Darn, it's hot in here!" 

And the other muffin replies "Holy Crap, a talking muffin!"


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=515394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(3Maltmom @ Jan 29 2008, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=515094
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>Okay, one more!!! This one cracks me up :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> What's the difference between a man and a cow?
> One brain cell that prevents them from shitting all over the place![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok... can you explain this one to me... :brownbag:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

So Steve...have you figured this one out yet?? :HistericalSmiley: 

Oh and Deb...how's sweet Lulu doing? I forget when she gets those stiches out.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hey Crystal ~

Lulu has had her stiches out. She looks great, and is healing nicely :aktion033: 

We have another appointment this Saturday. We have a plan. Lulu should be fine. :wub: 

Oh, and Steve may never figure it out. Not if he only has one more brain cell than a cow :HistericalSmiley: 

Wow!!! Now I'm really running for cover :shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]
So Deb do tell what is the plan????

And you had better watch out he is just the next state over.


----------



## nikkivong

> ATTACKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I didnt attack anyone I simply agreed with Bek thats all. I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST BECKY or anyone else, I could give a flying **** LESS and like you said this is a forum and I simply replied.
> :biggrin:[/B]


like ive said before, nowadays on SM, if you have an opinion that isn't the same as most everyone else, then you are stirring up trouble.... I had no idea that's what a forum is. 

Everyone thinks that Becky was attacked, that someone told her to stop posting pictures of her babies.. but that is NOT the case. No one even approached her about it. as she stated, she, Becky, PM the person to ask them... so whoever it was that told her they feel uncomfortable with her posting pictures didnt approach Becky with that, she asked. And since she asked, was it not okay for them to answer honestly? Why is that person being persecuted for feeling what they feel? Becky could have kept posting pictures if she wanted.... no one made her or is making her stop posting. I'm sure there are tons of things that get posted here that will offend, you cannot please everyone and I wouldnt choose to try to please everyone but if that's what Becky wants, then she's free to do so.


----------



## I found nemo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=515393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I didnt attack anyone I simply agreed with Bek thats all. I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST BECKY or anyone else, I could give a flying **** LESS and like you said this is a forum and I simply replied.
> :biggrin:[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like ive said before, nowadays on SM, if you have an opinion that isn't the same as most everyone else, then you are stirring up trouble.... I had no idea that's what a forum is.
> 
> Everyone thinks that Becky was attacked, that someone told her to stop posting pictures of her babies.. but that is NOT the case. No one even approached her about it. as she stated, she, Becky, PM the person to ask them... so whoever it was that told her they feel uncomfortable with her posting pictures didnt approach Becky with that, she asked. And since she asked, was it not okay for them to answer honestly? Why is that person being persecuted for feeling what they feel? Becky could have kept posting pictures if she wanted.... no one made her or is making her stop posting. I'm sure there are tons of things that get posted here that will offend, you cannot please everyone and I wouldnt choose to try to please everyone but if that's what Becky wants, then she's free to do so.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

thank you :biggrin:


----------



## Tiger's Mom

your babies are all soo darn cute


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

:smheat: Threads/drama like this were the very reason I took such a long break from SM recently.
I see that not much has changed while I was gone. It's a shame. :mellow:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=515359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, one more!!! This one cracks me up :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> What's the difference between a man and a cow?
> One brain cell that prevents them from shitting all over the place![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok... can you explain this one to me... :brownbag:
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now Steve I am the only one that can be confused today. :w00t: :w00t:
> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 :smrofl: :smrofl: Deb, can you say **** on this forum? :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: (Oh, I guess not - it came up as ****!! Must be able to say shitting, though! Cracking myself up here)

To hijack (again) (SOMEONE PLEASE)

So glad to hear that Lulu's doing so well. Give her a big ol' kiss from me. Or as Becky and Gena say - gimme some sugar.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=515374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(3Maltmom @ Jan 29 2008, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=515094
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>Okay, one more!!! This one cracks me up :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> What's the difference between a man and a cow?
> One brain cell that prevents them from shitting all over the place![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok... can you explain this one to me... :brownbag:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Now Steve I am the only one that can be confused today. :w00t: :w00t: 
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: Deb, can you say **** on this forum? :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: (Oh, I guess not - it came up as ****!! Must be able to say shitting, though! Cracking myself up here)

To hijack (again) (SOMEONE PLEASE)

So glad to hear that Lulu's doing so well. Give her a big ol' kiss from me. Or as Becky and Gena say - gimme some sugar.
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Apparently you can post the verb, but not the noun. :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## totallytotontuffy

> [and i hope that They are equally offended when i mention i'm broke and They interpret it to be "ann marie is looking for a handout..." :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


you mean you weren't??? ......and just when I won the lottery. (just kidding, I'd help my widdle prancy Buttercup)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mommabrey

> I too would love to see the progress of the puppies, I will never be around little ones, and like to see what my Kruze may have looked like before I got him, I have noticed a few mean spirited people on here, ( and I have only been here a month) I don't like drama, and tend to withdraw myself when that starts to happen, I love this site and want to continue, reading, enjoying and sharing. those persons that don't like things are probably the same ones that are offended by God, the US Flag, and the 10 Commandments, screw them, please reconsider and continue to post, and those that are offended, go somewhere else and complain!![/B]





I Agree, dont let the few think that their voices are stronger than the majority!!!
keep posting!!
and 
*AMEN!!!*


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=514900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too would love to see the progress of the puppies, I will never be around little ones, and like to see what my Kruze may have looked like before I got him, I have noticed a few mean spirited people on here, ( and I have only been here a month) I don't like drama, and tend to withdraw myself when that starts to happen, I love this site and want to continue, reading, enjoying and sharing. those persons that don't like things are probably the same ones that are offended by God, the US Flag, and the 10 Commandments, screw them, please reconsider and continue to post, and those that are offended, go somewhere else and complain!![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Agree, dont let the few think that their voices are stronger than the majority!!!
> keep posting!!
> and
> *AMEN!!!*
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 3Maltmom

I was walking home last night when I noticed an old drunk staggering along the road. He passed a woman who was walking a young child. "Lady", said the drunk, "that's the ugliest kid I've ever seen. darn, that is one ugly child!." As the drunk wandered off, the lady burst into tears. Just then, a mailman came to her rescue. "What's the matter, madam?" he asked. "I've just been horribly insulted" she sobbed. "There there," said the mailman, reaching into his pocket. "Dry your eyes with this tissue, and here's a banana for the chimp"


----------



## lillady

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Yes-give Lulu some sugar from me!! :smrofl:


----------



## mommabrey

> So there's these 2 muffins in an oven.
> 
> They're both sitting, just chilling and getting baked.
> 
> And one of them yells "Gosh Darn, it's hot in here!"
> 
> 
> 
> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> way to lighten the mood Deb!!
> thanks!!
> 
> And the other muffin replies "Holy Crap, a talking muffin!"[/B]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> I was walking home last night when I noticed an old drunk staggering along the road. He passed a woman who was walking a young child. "Lady", said the drunk, "that's the ugliest kid I've ever seen. darn, that is one ugly child!." As the drunk wandered off, the lady burst into tears. Just then, a mailman came to her rescue. "What's the matter, madam?" he asked. "I've just been horribly insulted" she sobbed. "There there," said the mailman, reaching into his pocket. "Dry your eyes with this tissue, and here's a banana for the chimp"[/B]


Do you have a joke book right there by your desk?? :HistericalSmiley: I'm thinking I need to go get one. I can never think of any jokes when I'm wanting to!

Glad to hear Lulu's stiches are already out. I do remember that now. Bet you have her in some pretty things to hide her "nekkedness". So....how's Billy and Henry? And your bird? I can't remember your birds name?


----------



## bek74

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=515145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pity parties don't work.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree :thumbsup:
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you come here just to stir up trouble these days Bek??? Sure seems like it!
> 
> :smmadder: This wasn't a pity party it was just Becky informing us of what was going on. I for one agree that it has got a wee bit out of hand. But maybe by complaining about her starting a pity party you are in return starting your own pity parties. HOW IMMATURE ARE YOU NOW!!! :smpullhair:
> [/B]
Click to expand...


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: , I had to laugh at your post. Exaclty what posts are you refering to about "Stir up Trouble???", is it because I started a post about Genetic testing and put forward my views???, because other than that I only made nice friendly posts to members here ( Maybe ya wanna go have a look).
As to agreeing with it being a Pitty Party for Becky, GOSH go and have a read of the posts. I think the way Becky has handled this it wrong, if someone had an issue with her, then she should have dealt with it in Pm's and the person NEVER said NOT to post pics of her babies, that was Becky's choice. Then everyone jumps on here carrying on and bagging someone person they don't even know.
At the end of the day BECKY made the choice not to post pics.

Becky has advertised her Babies on other Maltese forums and the only reason she hasn't put a FOR SALE ad up is because that is Joe's rules. Even if Becky DID put a forsale ad up, I for one couldn't give a rats, it is non of my business.
I know Becky didn't post those pics to SELL her babies, but hey, if she gets an email about them then good for her.

I don't see anything wrong with my post. I feel the way becky handled this was CHILDISH and look at the crap that came out of it.


----------



## Lennabella

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=515363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(cathynleo @ Jan 30 2008, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=515141
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>pity parties don't work.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree :thumbsup:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 Do you come here just to stir up trouble these days Bek??? Sure seems like it!

:smmadder: This wasn't a pity party it was just Becky informing us of what was going on. I for one agree that it has got a wee bit out of hand. But maybe by complaining about her starting a pity party you are in return starting your own pity parties. HOW IMMATURE ARE YOU NOW!!! :smpullhair: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: , I had to laugh at your post. Exaclty what posts are you refering to about "Stir up Trouble???", is it because I started a post about Genetic testing and put forward my views???, because other than that I only made nice friendly posts to members here ( Maybe ya wanna go have a look).
As to agreeing with it being a Pitty Party for Becky, GOSH go and have a read of the posts. I think the way Becky has handled this it wrong, if someone had an issue with her, then she should have dealt with it in Pm's and the person NEVER said NOT to post pics of her babies, that was Becky's choice. Then everyone jumps on here carrying on and bagging someone person they don't even know.
At the end of the day BECKY made the choice not to post pics.

Becky has advertised her Babies on other Maltese forums and the only reason she hasn't put a FOR SALE ad up is because that is Joe's rules. Even if Becky DID put a forsale ad up, I for one couldn't give a rats, it is non of my business.
I know Becky didn't post those pics to SELL her babies, but hey, if she gets an email about them then good for her.

I don't see anything wrong with my post. I feel the way becky handled this was CHILDISH and look at the crap that came out of it.

[/B][/QUOTE]


I THINK THIS TOPIC SHOULD BE CLOSED - LET'S MOVE ON GUYS - THERE ARE MORE SERIOUS THINGS GOING ON IN THE WORLD ... "CAN'T WE JUST GET ALONG" ...
I WILL TAKE THE INITIATIVE AND JUST MARK THIS POST CLOSED .. PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS - ONLY IN PM'S
OTHERWISE SOME PEOPLE ARE GOING TO GET HURT AND THIS IS NOT THE INTENTIONS OF SM
CLOSED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=515510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(bek74 @ Jan 30 2008, 01:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=515145
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> pity parties don't work.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree :thumbsup:
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you come here just to stir up trouble these days Bek??? Sure seems like it!
> 
> :smmadder: This wasn't a pity party it was just Becky informing us of what was going on. I for one agree that it has got a wee bit out of hand. But maybe by complaining about her starting a pity party you are in return starting your own pity parties. HOW IMMATURE ARE YOU NOW!!! :smpullhair:
> [/B]
Click to expand...


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: , I had to laugh at your post. Exaclty what posts are you refering to about "Stir up Trouble???", is it because I started a post about Genetic testing and put forward my views???, because other than that I only made nice friendly posts to members here ( Maybe ya wanna go have a look).
As to agreeing with it being a Pitty Party for Becky, GOSH go and have a read of the posts. I think the way Becky has handled this it wrong, if someone had an issue with her, then she should have dealt with it in Pm's and the person NEVER said NOT to post pics of her babies, that was Becky's choice. Then everyone jumps on here carrying on and bagging someone person they don't even know.
At the end of the day BECKY made the choice not to post pics.

Becky has advertised her Babies on other Maltese forums and the only reason she hasn't put a FOR SALE ad up is because that is Joe's rules. Even if Becky DID put a forsale ad up, I for one couldn't give a rats, it is non of my business.
I know Becky didn't post those pics to SELL her babies, but hey, if she gets an email about them then good for her.

I don't see anything wrong with my post. I feel the way becky handled this was CHILDISH and look at the crap that came out of it.

[/B][/QUOTE]


I THINK THIS TOPIC SHOULD BE CLOSED - LET'S MOVE ON GUYS - THERE ARE MORE SERIOUS THINGS GOING ON IN THE WORLD ... "CAN'T WE JUST GET ALONG" ...
I WILL TAKE THE INITIATIVE AND JUST MARK THIS POST CLOSED .. PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS - ONLY IN PM'S
OTHERWISE SOME PEOPLE ARE GOING TO GET HURT AND THIS IS NOT THE INTENTIONS OF SM
CLOSED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sorry, I must add just one more lesson to be learned here.


There once was a boy called Matty who didnt have a body, he only had a head. 

Then it came to his 18th birthday, so his dad who felt sorry for him, took him for a pint at the local pub. Matty was very excited about having his 1st drink of alcohol , so the proud father came in and placed Matty down on the bar and ordered 2 pints. 

Then the father poured the beer into Mattys mouth, and once he'd finished a body had grown onto Mattys head, so he kept drinking and by the end of the night he was a normal man, with arms, legs, toes and fingers, but Matty kept on drinking. 

The lesson you should learn from this is to always 'Quit while you're a head'


----------



## Lennabella

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=515514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Suz & the Fluffs @ Jan 31 2008, 03:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=515363
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(cathynleo @ Jan 30 2008, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=515141
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>pity parties don't work.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree :thumbsup:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 Do you come here just to stir up trouble these days Bek??? Sure seems like it!

:smmadder: This wasn't a pity party it was just Becky informing us of what was going on. I for one agree that it has got a wee bit out of hand. But maybe by complaining about her starting a pity party you are in return starting your own pity parties. HOW IMMATURE ARE YOU NOW!!! :smpullhair: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: , I had to laugh at your post. Exaclty what posts are you refering to about "Stir up Trouble???", is it because I started a post about Genetic testing and put forward my views???, because other than that I only made nice friendly posts to members here ( Maybe ya wanna go have a look).
As to agreeing with it being a Pitty Party for Becky, GOSH go and have a read of the posts. I think the way Becky has handled this it wrong, if someone had an issue with her, then she should have dealt with it in Pm's and the person NEVER said NOT to post pics of her babies, that was Becky's choice. Then everyone jumps on here carrying on and bagging someone person they don't even know.
At the end of the day BECKY made the choice not to post pics.

Becky has advertised her Babies on other Maltese forums and the only reason she hasn't put a FOR SALE ad up is because that is Joe's rules. Even if Becky DID put a forsale ad up, I for one couldn't give a rats, it is non of my business.
I know Becky didn't post those pics to SELL her babies, but hey, if she gets an email about them then good for her.

I don't see anything wrong with my post. I feel the way becky handled this was CHILDISH and look at the crap that came out of it.

[/B][/QUOTE]


I THINK THIS TOPIC SHOULD BE CLOSED - LET'S MOVE ON GUYS - THERE ARE MORE SERIOUS THINGS GOING ON IN THE WORLD ... "CAN'T WE JUST GET ALONG" ...
I WILL TAKE THE INITIATIVE AND JUST MARK THIS POST CLOSED .. PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS - ONLY IN PM'S
OTHERWISE SOME PEOPLE ARE GOING TO GET HURT AND THIS IS NOT THE INTENTIONS OF SM
 POINT TAKEN - THANKS DEB !! OK NO MORE ANSWERING TO THIS POST ..PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## carrie

i just got done reading this whole thread... and i'm more confused than when i started.... 

i think i need a nap....and a talking muffin....

:smstarz:


----------



## flossysmom

:smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: This is nuts!!!!!! Am I missing something? 

I am seeing that this whole thing is based on nothing more than Becky's own feelings.
Who is THEY??? I never saw anywhere THEY posted?????? 

What is this post about? I have read this from start to finish and still don't get it :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Lennabella

> :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: This is nuts!!!!!! Am I missing something?
> 
> I am seeing that this whole thing is based on nothing more than Becky's own feelings.
> Who is THEY??? I never saw anywhere THEY posted??????
> 
> What is this post about? I have read this from start to finish and still don't get it :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:[/B]


CLOSED !!!!!!!!


----------



## theboyz

Wait a minute please, aren't we one big family????? I LOVE seeing all these babies and how they grow. There are lots of breeders that could post and do of their babies, just because we all love these little fluff balls sooo much. Someone needs to pull up their big girl panties and get over it.

Please don't stop Becky and anyone else that has pups. Makes our day and starts us off with a smile. Helps us remember our guys when they were tiny.

We are one big Malt family, right? Looking out for, and helping eachother, right?

Whew, had to get that off my chest. Forget and forgive.

Marsha


----------



## Lennabella

> Wait a minute please, aren't we one big family????? I LOVE seeing all these babies and how they grow. There are lots of breeders that could post and do of their babies, just because we all love these little fluff balls sooo much. Someone needs to pull up their big girl panties and get over it.
> 
> Please don't stop Becky and anyone else that has pups. Makes our day and starts us off with a smile. Helps us remember our guys when they were tiny.
> 
> We are one big Malt family, right? Looking out for, and helping eachother, right?
> 
> Whew, had to get that off my chest. Forget and forgive.
> 
> Marsha[/B]


Marsha - sorry if the 'CLOSED" sound so harsh - I think everyone has had their two cents worth and it was getting a bit nasty - I don't mean no disrespect to anyone for trying to stop this post ... but I think it should be done before anyone gets hurt.

P.S. I am going to eat up the little one on the right end - he's so cute .. Ozzy ?


----------



## Max & Rocky

> So there's these 2 muffins in an oven.
> 
> They're both sitting, just chilling and getting baked.
> 
> And one of them yells "Gosh Darn, it's hot in here!"
> 
> And the other muffin replies "Holy Crap, a talking muffin!"[/B]



Can I have some of whatever it is you are drinking...?


----------



## Max & Rocky

> I was walking home last night when I noticed an old drunk staggering along the road...[/B]



I don't remember seeing you..??? :smtease:


----------



## Max & Rocky

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=515450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was walking home last night when I noticed an old drunk staggering along the road. He passed a woman who was walking a young child. "Lady", said the drunk, "that's the ugliest kid I've ever seen. darn, that is one ugly child!." As the drunk wandered off, the lady burst into tears. Just then, a mailman came to her rescue. "What's the matter, madam?" he asked. "I've just been horribly insulted" she sobbed. "There there," said the mailman, reaching into his pocket. "Dry your eyes with this tissue, and here's a banana for the chimp"[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a joke book right there by your desk??
> [/B]
Click to expand...


She doesn't need one...


----------



## Max & Rocky

The Top 10 reasons why a handgun is better than a woman



#10 - You can trade an old .44 for two new .22s.


#9 - You can keep one handgun at home and have another for
when you're on the road.


#8 - If you admire a friend's handgun, and tell him so, he
will probably let you try it out a few times.


#7 - Your primary handgun doesn't mind if you have a
backup.


#6 - Your handgun will stay with you even if you're out of
ammo.


#5 - A handgun doesn't take up a lot of closet space.


#4 - Handguns function normally every day of the month.


#3 - A handgun doesn't ask "Do these new grips make me look
fat?"


#2 - A handgun doesn't mind if you go to sleep after you
use it.


AND THE NUMBER ONE WAY THAT A HANDGUN IS BETTER THAN A
WOMAN . . . You can buy a silencer for a handgun.


I will be UNAVAILABLE by email or PM for a while... (about 10 years should be enough)


----------



## Max & Rocky

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=515394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(3Maltmom @ Jan 29 2008, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=515094
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>Okay, one more!!! This one cracks me up :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> What's the difference between a man and a cow?
> One brain cell that prevents them from shitting all over the place![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok... can you explain this one to me... :brownbag:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

So Steve...have you figured this one out yet?? :HistericalSmiley: 

Oh and Deb...how's sweet Lulu doing? I forget when she gets those stiches out.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, and Steve may never figure it out. Not if he only has one more brain cell than a cow
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## joe

jeez  

this monstrosity of a thread is CLOSED, thanks to those who tried to avoid the drama and change the course of the thread, to those that didnt, thanks for nothing :angry:


----------

